# hello from me and my mice :)



## new2mice (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi these are my 2 girls I got today Rachel (red) and Monica (cream) im just wondering of someone could tell me if they are good example and what their official colours/markings/breeds are please? Im new to mice as standards (ive just haad little fancys as pets in the past all 3 lived to a nice 2.5 -3.5 yrs) and was just wondering if I could find a good stud what would be best to put them with and ARE they even "breeding material" there temperments are AMAZING friendly, fun, laid back, nice to handle they are in good health no lumps, bumps, bald patches ect? just wondered what people thought of my girls if they are not "breeding types" they'll still be my little pets for fun. All honest opinions welcome.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome,which country are you in?


----------



## new2mice (Aug 31, 2013)

Hiya Lancashire England


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Hiya, welcome to the forum 

Whether or not you should breed is always a long and complicated question based on many things. In an ideal world (listed in no particular order) you will have some sort of demand for mice - because you don't want to breed and then have an excess of mice that you can't shift into pet or show homes, you will have stock from a known source so that you have a good background knowledge of their health and genetics and type, personality etc - this usually done by purchasing young mice from a well known/registered breeder or if you know someone who has worked on a line for a while, be prepared to make hard decisions such as whether or not you should, could and how to cull unhealthy/undesirable/un-homeable mice you breed, will you be able to house and care for many mice, have a clear set of objectives that you are breeding for - to improve the quality of a certain type, to breed out a certain undesirable genetic trait and so on - amongst other things.
Of course, some people breed solely for pet mice to supply local hobbyists, people with snakes, pet shops etc, if this is your goal then do check out whether the demand is there for it, for reasons above. Some start with pet quality mice and start a line/project to improve upon them, introducing show quality traits and so on.
I've done both, show and pet quality and both were fun for different reasons but I never had a shortage of homes to send babies to, I made sure that even my pet mice came from a source known to me and any that were not desirable or "wanted" for whatever reason were culled and went as feeder mice.
I suggest you contact the NMC as a starting place, register with them and find out your local breeders through them. 
My honest advice would be, if you want to breed, think of a goal and buy in new mice from a breeder and start from scratch with them


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

As for colors & coats, they both appear to be satin, which is a recessive gene that darkens colors. Rachel looks red and is probably pied, a recessive spotting gene denoted as s/s. Monica is either Siamese or Himalayan (I haven't really done much with that, someone else can give you the right answer).


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome! 

Love your mice's names. Is it from the show Friends? Very suiting since your mice are 'friends' lol


----------



## new2mice (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you people. Yes they are name after the friends charecters hehe


----------



## new2mice (Aug 31, 2013)

well it would seem Monica and Rachel are already pregnant these past few days Rachel (Poss fawn) has ballooned (ive had them a week)...soooo...I have no idea of due dates, I have no idea what they bred with (as happened before coming to me and was warned theres a slight chance) lol. Ok its all ok - showing lines on hold for now to deal with the upcoming babies. Have already separated the girls on advice as Rachel seems further into pregnancy than monica n I don't want monica culling bubs. I have invested in 4 spare tubs ready for split sexing. Question is where do I go now? What do I do? Ive added extra protine to there diets...anything else? I was hoping to breed maybe within my own time but it looks like arrivals are coming sooner than expected.  Have also put word out of for coming litters ready to prepare in finding homes.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Just relax and enjoy! 
As long as they are happy and healthy, keep their cages clean and let them do their thing, congrats x


----------



## Naomi_lincs (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi I don't know anything really about mice but your two are really beautiful :-D Also hello and welcome!


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Very nice. I like the satin colours. I have never ever seen that variation in Australia. I know a few breeders though. 
To me those mice look platinum coloured. I doubt wether there would be any of that variation in Australia!


----------

